# Indians in Australia- How do you rate the Schooling



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

We all know the quality of education in India. Emphasis on rote learning and lower premium on understanding concepts. Also, I think it is over-competitive with the result that those not in the top quartile would tend to feel inferior. Another charateristic feature is that the incetive to innovate and explore is lacking in the Indian schooling setup. But yes, on the positive side, if a student does well then s/he can be assured of a seat in your typical Engineering or Medical college.

I wanted to know how it is in Australia. I have a kid who is about to start his schooling. I know for sure it is going to be a relaxed schooling in Australia. But how is the general output? Do the kids turn out to be well-rounded personalities? Will they be internationally competitive to get into the good colleges around the world?

Wanted to know your thoughts on this. Thanks!


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Put it simply this way. Which education system is considered better globally. Australian or Indian? Graduates of which system will get preference in jobs? I don't think it is too hard to get the answer. 
I'm not Indian but I would assume the logic is the same. While I find Australian system easier and simpler than where I come from, it is still capable of producing excellent professionals, maybe not as well rounded but still of excellent quality.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, IMHO, it depends on what you expect your child to be when he/she grows up.
Do you want the child to be a well-rounded personality who may decide to quit schooling at 18 to choose a profession of his/her own (say plumber, bartender, agriculturist, sportsman, etc which are considered rather odd professions in India) or would you like to see him/her as an engineer/doctor/scientist/etc as most do in India (rather compelled by the society here which values higher education so much)?

By the way, I have a daughter who will join primary school once we reach AUS. She is currently studying in ICSE stream. I am pretty sure that if we ever want to return to India after few years, she will have a tough time getting admitted to an Indian school.

It's not an easy decision to move when we consider schooling of children esp. for us Indians.


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, it all depends on what your child wants to be if you are living outside of India...rather trying to score 101/100 because of social pressures...If just books and note books are important and all of us want out kids to be Doctor/ Engineers...then staying in India would be a prudent choice.
However, if you want to give some space and foster all rounder attitude where kid can get into sports (not just Cricket) or otherwise. Nonetheless both options come with a cost (kind or cash).

None of the options are good or bad...only perspective and perception differs.

I am sure, after living outside of India for many years now...my kid will struggle to cope up in any school in India if we ever plan to go back...not just Bcoz of studies but also other factors!

All the best


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks, ozway and ssdk.
Yeah surely I want him to be learned and develop his mind in every way and not be merely bookish. But I would certainly consider myself to be a failed parent if he decides to quit school at 18 and becomes a plumber (say). Sorry I have my biases. I know, as you say, it would be tough to go back to India once he gets rooted in Australia. He will find it difficult to get adjusted to the schools in India. To me, the advantage of an Aussie school would be- a better conceptual learning, easier assimilation into international society, more acceptability by the best world universities. As Indians, our emphasis on Maths and science will always remain. I hope Aussie schools will make room for that.
Sorry it's a bit of a rambling note! But it is a reflection of my addled mind concerning this topic 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## SSDK (Mar 1, 2012)

Perfect! As long as we have the priorities defined clearly...
Sorry, but any job is good as long as it suffice the livelihood and liking of someone or circumstances...be it a plumbing job. I would refrain from pointing any name or someone else's profession...apologies for being straight on this.

I learnt this when I left India...no job is low or high or disrespectful...this change in attitude will happen slowly.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Thanks, ozway and ssdk.
> Yeah surely I want him to be learned and develop his mind in every way and not be merely bookish. But I would certainly consider myself to be a failed parent if he decides to quit school at 18 and becomes a plumber (say). Sorry I have my biases. I know, as you say, it would be tough to go back to India once he gets rooted in Australia. He will find it difficult to get adjusted to the schools in India. To me, the advantage of an Aussie school would be- a better conceptual learning, easier assimilation into international society, more acceptability by the best world universities. As Indians, our emphasis on Maths and science will always remain. I hope Aussie schools will make room for that.
> Sorry it's a bit of a rambling note! But it is a reflection of my addled mind concerning this topic
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Well said SSDK. I appreciate your views.

Bangalg, we are in the same shoes. I understand the typical Indian priorities (maths and science) when it comes to schooling. 

If you ask me, I would not be moving to AUS to get better education for my children (atleast, till high school). If you see, there are several schools in Bangalore itself which has an international curriculum which supposedly emphasize on overall development of the child without much stress on books. They also provide exposure to international society due to the presence on international students. And what else, India has few of the best engineering, medical and business schools in the world which offer quality education at a fraction of the international cost. In my opinion, children who grow up cities like bangalore adapt to any international culture without much effort if need be.

Sorry if i was going off-topic. Just wanted to present my views on IND vs AUS schooling (for indian students).


----------



## montieamit (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh.. its a struggle in Aus. I have a young one 3 years old for whom finding a school has been a nightmare. I am in Melbourne for last year n half. Never thought the scenario here is like this. India is far far better keep it simple. we are thinking to go back now ..anyone in similar situation??


----------



## Mj5000 (Oct 8, 2014)

I think we all must watch "3 Idiots" movie once more to understand Indian perception better :tongue:


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

montieamit said:


> Oh.. its a struggle in Aus. I have a young one 3 years old for whom finding a school has been a nightmare. I am in Melbourne for last year n half. Never thought the scenario here is like this. India is far far better keep it simple. we are thinking to go back now ..anyone in similar situation??


why you are going back? is it job market? can't be just schooling....


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

3 is far too young for school! Let children be children, play with them whist you can not send them off to a classroom so young to become a robot.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

I think Australia's contributions to the world of applied sciences is a good indicator of what the education system here can produce.


----------



## RAA3 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Query*

Hi Friends,

We are thinking of moving to Australia within the next year and I am concerned about Australian school education/its acceptance in international colleges/quality of government schools/overall development/cost of private schools.

Our son is in 6th grade and has just changed his curriculum from ICSE to IGCSE. He is one of the top performers academically as well as vocationally. I want a rounded development for him but not just rote. I do want him growing up to be an intellectual and not fall short academically. Moreover, his college education should be good.


It was great insight reading this forum. Does anyone here have a child of 10-11 years?



Please suggest.

Regards


----------



## OzSam (Aug 10, 2015)

Having been on the same boat I have a few observations. My daughter moved from Year 6 in India to Year 7 in Sydney which is a High school. Cant say that move has been smooth but issues are more around new friends etc not so much around academics. But the system here is very good and promotes all round thinking. The emphasis will be on thinking and problem solving than learning and cramming with too many concepts. Also generally we Indians think our education especially on Maths is superior. Whereas here in Australia the reality is that Asians and Australians are very hard working are highly competitive and probably will beat Indians in Math and Science any day. Also the big difference is that learning is self driven and not dictated by exams and peer pressure. So for Indian kids who are conditioned to the exam fear and cramming concepts this will be a big change. The focus will be on applying what you have learnt and also on critical thinking and innovating..Not necessarily on reading and writing back 100 pages in every exam.

It is a bigger shift than we think and even the so called top performers or "bright" kids in India will face some reality tests in places like Australia especially in middle and senior school. Long term higher education though Aus is not great in Engineering but definitely for Law , medicine and other fields Australia is a great a place. For technology and engineering degrees the US is still the destination. But definitely there are some big positives in Aus school education which needs to be utilized fully..Also some of this plumber/carpenter references earlier are a bit misleading. I have not seen any Indian families opting for this route although Iam not suggesting that getting into a tradesman professions after school is a bad thing or any thing abnormal.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

In my opinion, kids in India or following Indian education system are under huge stress to perform better and most of the kids just dont withstand the pressure. Expectations are very high.

Is it really worth putting so much pressure on kids, can they withstand, what happens if they cant meet parents expectations?

Can someone clarify, whether Australian system provides a base for the kids to handle their future in case if they dont perform well in academics?
How is the competetion to get admission in good universities after finishing high school? Can above average student can get into good universities?


----------



## OzSam (Aug 10, 2015)

sribha said:


> In my opinion, kids in India or following Indian education system are under huge stress to perform better and most of the kids just dont withstand the pressure. Expectations are very high.
> 
> Is it really worth putting so much pressure on kids, can they withstand, what happens if they cant meet parents expectations?
> 
> ...


Australian system provides a more flexible system for kids...But obviously basics of maths, english etc. has to be the same. But in Year 11 and 12 the students can choose regular mathematics or advanced maths which includes Calculus....because not every one needs to learn calculus. There are many electives and different pathways to reach any destination....that eases the pressure on the kids but by same token also puts the onus on kids to choose their own careers....But Indian parents have to be comfortable with that reality!


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

I haven't studied in Australia; I got my Bachelor's in India and Master's in the US but I think the comparison for the American and India systems would hold for most western countries. So I'll add my TCW here.

The fact of the matter is, even if your kid were to become an engineer in India because of the focus on Math and Science, the quality of the average Indian graduate is extremely poor. I know plenty of people who graduated with me with an engineering degree who couldn't do the basic tasks their engineering profession demands after graduation. That translates to the much, much lower salaries that Indian graduates receive in India as compared to elsewhere (the cost of living does have something to do with it, but the marginal productivity plays a role as well).

The western educational systems focus on all round development, so they might not focus on Math and Science as much as the Indian system but if your kid is genuinely interested in Math/Science, he will get a much higher quality of education in these subjects at the college level than he would in India. If they aren't interested in Math/Science, they will have plenty of opportunity to do things that interest them while still having a shot at a good career. (This is relative - you can't expect to get a philosophy degree and still make money, but barring those extremes - things like advertising, graph designing, finance etc. etc.).

When I was a TA, I was struck by how mature and independent the 18 year olds in my class were, compared to what I or my friends were, when we were 18. That I think was a testament to the schooling system here as compared to India.


----------



## Zippo (Aug 28, 2015)

*Does not matter*

Australia is any time better than India
1. The basics thought at tender age is remembered for their rest of their lives.
2. Kids are thought to be more independent and are much matured compared to kids in India...talking from experience.
3. Allrounders in every subject. Maths, science,sports, music, crafts, cooking, etc. 
4. If a child is good at something in any field as listed above...they are encouraged.
4a. Kids have learnt - respect for humanity, wildlife, jobs, give and help the needy, following the rules and discipline.
5. End of the day...kids are allowed to be kids. No pressure.
6. Most important from what they have learnt in school, they will survive in future and will get through tough situations.

Conclusion : Education and lifestyle is different here in Australia but as Indian parents we don't have to worry much,.,we know when our kids need help...but India has it's own pros and cons. As Indians we know what the true picture is, which I will not into detail. Other than Doctors, Engineers, IT, etc other fields have been underrated and will continue which in the case of Australia it won't happen. Every child, whichever field he/she is in..will still live a comfortable life without feeling superior or inferior. 
Sad part...Even after being in Australia, Indian parents have not stopped comparing their kids with other Indian family..."OLD HABITS DIE HARD"


----------



## kunalhps (Apr 8, 2016)

how about the revers- when kids move back to India from australia. I am hoping to get settled in ausrali within 6 months/ I have a 4.5 yrs old daughter and my wife is very concerned that it may not be easy for my daughter when we settle back in India. I am plannig to stay in australia for five year. say 2017 Jan to 2021 jan and the come back. (why 5 yrs is my logic as i believe by then i would have enough money to settle back comfortably). how is the transition for kids. would my daughter struggle a lot when she gets into australian school and again when she comes back in indian school after 5 yrs. Is this is bad plan...Please share your views


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

kunalhps said:


> how about the revers- when kids move back to India from australia. I am hoping to get settled in ausrali within 6 months/ I have a 4.5 yrs old daughter and my wife is very concerned that it may not be easy for my daughter when we settle back in India. I am plannig to stay in australia for five year. say 2017 Jan to 2021 jan and the come back. (why 5 yrs is my logic as i believe by then i would have enough money to settle back comfortably). how is the transition for kids. would my daughter struggle a lot when she gets into australian school and again when she comes back in indian school after 5 yrs. Is this is bad plan...Please share your views


Hello,

4.5 years in young and you have enough time to settle back in India.

The education system has advantages in Australia as it focuses more into practical interaction than just curriculum like India.

The advantage of India is it is very fast growing country with more opportunity.
Australia is declining in manufacturing industries and labor cost is very expensive.

Australia is good for clean Air, infrastructure, life style.

India is more of carrier, society interaction and life.

It all depends on individual opinion. 

I have 10 years old son just came from India where my son was in Grade 4.
Now he is in Grade 5 in Australia and he says he feels like in Grade 1 of India.
very less home works. Not much pressure. Not much syllabus. 

In India, primary school is the foundation. Its opposite here.

Me too worried !!!


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

dreamliner said:


> Hello,
> 
> 4.5 years in young and you have enough time to settle back in India.
> 
> ...


Since when they have started calling 4th Standard as Grade 4 in India? Isn't in year 5 in Australia? Not sure what makes you to call each year a 'Grade' when your home is India and now you live in Australia!


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

kevinishining said:


> Since when they have started calling 4th Standard as Grade 4 in India? Isn't in year 5 in Australia? Not sure what makes you to call each year a 'Grade' when your home is India and now you live in Australia!


How does it matters if it's grade or standard?



Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

montieamit said:


> Oh.. its a struggle in Aus. I have a young one 3 years old for whom finding a school has been a nightmare. I am in Melbourne for last year n half. Never thought the scenario here is like this. India is far far better keep it simple. we are thinking to go back now ..anyone in similar situation??


Did you move eventually?


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

dreamliner said:


> How does it matters if it's grade or standard?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong. Better to stick with the lingo that is being actually used in your homeland rather than going for a word that is used in a different continent, which is neither your adopted country, Australia!


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

My perspective is education is better in countries such as Australia than India. In India, kids nurture a submissive culture and they want to associate themselves to a group rather than come forward as an individual. 

Kids are considerably independent especially in Australia and NZ. An 18 year old can go to Europe on a gap year, possibly solo, which you cannot imagine happening in India. 

Also there is immense competition in academics and it puts a lot of stress on the kids.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Using grade is easy to understand to everyone.
Many of them doesn't understand what is standard especially from other countries than India. Hence keep is simple as grade.

It is knowledge sharing and discussion for Indian parents on this thread.

You are defensive without being explaining your experience on this land.

Everyone has their own experience on this system. 
It all depends on parents on what their kids want to become with the available resources on the land.

Some of practical issues cannot mention over the threads.


Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodali (Mar 22, 2018)

If you are looking to come back to india in near future then its better to opt for CBSE circular schools.


----------

